
$8,000-per-gallon printer ink leads to antitrust lawsuit - nickb
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20071218-hp-and-staples-accused-of-colluding-on-printer-ink-prices.html
======
mattmaroon
That's also the price of orange juice at Whole Foods.

